# John Deere 510 Round Baler



## Holloan (Nov 23, 2012)

I live in Central Illinois and I'm looking at purchasing a round baler to use on my 10 acre hay field. I've found an older John Deere 510 (1980 model) string tie round baler that's coming up for auction quickly. Are these a decent reliable baler or would I just be spinning my wheels with a piece of junk? What would be a fair price to pay for this baler? I'm not sure how many bales have been ran through it. Any and all information/help would be greatly appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Much better off with an older MF/Vermeer round baler. I would put the JD 500/510 in the Junk category from experience. If you want to stay green buy a 530 or newer baler. If you want to buy a baler of that vintage stay away from the narrow belts. For $1000 to $1500 you should be able to pick up a MF 1560/1565 or similar Vermeer with good belts. Much better baler and makes a decent bale. Ray


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I used a JD 510 for sometime, have a pic below and a bale to see how they rolled..although not horrible by any means. If not totally worn out and abused would do 10 acres just fine. That said if I could find a nice 530 that would be better. But they seem to go high. A Vermeer or MF would be good as mentioned above.

The biggest shortfall on the 510 is those darn narrow belts and the large amount of space between each one. There are some that have been retro-fitted with wider belts, but it took a kit, you cannot just put a wider belt on. It did OK with longer grass, but later cuttings that were shorter were not as easy, again I think those narrow belts were the culprit, it did not roll as well. When buying older round balers, do a quick check of the manufacturer site to ensure parts are still easy to come by. I did not have troubles with anything concerning parts on the 510, but had no real problems. But plan on ordering all your parts if something breaks. JD only carries newer parts at the dealers.

My other difficulty besides belts is it sometimes jammed up between the lower rollers behind the pickup if you rushed starting that first bale, Once you got used to it and got going it was OK. If you decide to go after it, I would recommend no more $850 would be my advice for what it is worth and that only if the belts are in good shape and a check over of it seems good. You are talking over $1200 for eight of those narrow 4 inch top belts if they need replaced and probably another $400 for the lower belt.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with what the others have said I would keep looking for something else. But for ten acres it might not be to bad if it goes for scrap price. If the lower starter belts are even questionable stay away from it even at scrap price. They are not a spliced belt and should be changed as a set. They are not real fun to change and cost more then the baler is worth.


----------



## Holloan (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input....It's sounding morel ike I need to look for the 530 over this 510..


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

You know, I have seen some good twine tie balers going for better prices due to the desire by more folks to get netwrap machines...may give some some good buys on Vermeer, Hesston, Gehl, and NH balers. Check tractorhouse out.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Went from JD 510 to a new Vermeer 605 SJ autoweave.It was like night & day.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Went from JD 510 to a new Vermeer 605 SJ autoweave.It was like night & day.


I went from the Heston 5800 rounder to the Vermeer 605sj bought at auction 2000$ the Heston was 350$ Night and day the Vermeer makes a great bale and easy to use. Depends on your available money. But if you buy a piece of junk it will make your season very regrettable! Even though my sj had a hard life it still works like a horse and makes baling something to look forward to. Martin


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I ran 35,000 bales threw that baler and it was still a good baler!


----------



## Holloan (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help. The baler needed new belts and didn't appear to be in that good of shape. I passed on it.


----------

